# Any help please?



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey everyone, this isn't exactly a DIY build, but I'm not sure where else to turn. I have a DB Technologies Cromo 12 http://www.dbtechnologies.com/EN/Products/cromo_plus/cromo_12club_p728.aspx It's a 2-way Active DJ speaker. 

The tweeter plays, but no sound comes out of the woofer. I tested the woofer separately and it works. My thoughts are the crossover needs replacing. I asked parts-express but they don't have a direct replacement. 

Here's my question: can I use another crossover to make the box work? If so, which? And is there anything special involved? I took a few pictures of the inside for myself before I thought about posting it here. Thanks for your input 

PS: it's out of warranty


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Sean,

The link says "biamplified". Why do you suspect the XO and not the woofer amp failure?
What did db Tech (never heard of them btw) say when you contacted them?

cheers


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's good thinking AJ.

I would check the fuse first, there is also an internal limiter circuit that trips to prevent over driving the speaker.

http://channel.com.ph/product/CROMO-12CLUB/DSDBTSAA0004599/

Have you checked these already?


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help so far. The fuse near the rear power switch is good. I didn't know about the limiter though. I'll check that as soon as I can. If that's the problem, that would be AWESOME!


----------



## djlittlewonder (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey guys,

Let me preface by saying I don't have any experience with DIY speakers, amplifiers, crossovers, etc.

So I reopened the back of the speaker, which holds the amplifier. The turn on sequence (lights) show that the limiter is not engaged. I contacted customer support previously and they told me they no longer stock that amplifier. 

Looking at the internals more closely, the amp and crossovers are combined in one unit. All I want is the speaker to work. I want to put in a new amp and crossover.

I looked at this crossover:
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-xo2w-2k-2-way-speaker-crossover-2000-hz--260-140

The Cromo12 crossover says 1900hz, should this be ok?

Can anyone show me an internal amp that would work with the factory toroidal transformer?

Here is a link to more speaker specs:
http://images6.thomann.de/pics/atg/atgdata/document/manual/253824.pdf

Thanks again


----------

